# 2 TB Sata III WD HDD to USB 3.0 Ext. Adapter



## Rajesh345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kindly  suggest good Ext 3.5'   SATA to USB 3.0 Ext adapter  [flip kart/amazon /etc] with warranty 


For some reasons i need to go away from my Home PC for long (work )  , so  i need a external SATA to USB 3.0 adapter to connect my 2TB WD Dynamic HDD  to  usb 3.0 port on laptop for occasional databackup and file access


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

WD PASSPORT ultra is a nice option.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 10, 2015)

I want enclosure only I alrdy have 2tb 3.5' Sata 3 hdd   

I need an enclosure to connect it to hard disk


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 10, 2015)

@Rajesh345, have a look at the *Transcend StoreJet 35U3* hard disk drive enclosure, StoreJet 35U3 (USB 3.0)-External Storage xtra-large Capacity Desktop External Hard Drives. You can purchase it from _E-Bay India_, Transcend 3 5" HDD Casing Sata TS0GSJ35U3 Hard Drive Enclosure USB 3 0 | eBay.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 10, 2015)

It's too costly. 2. 5k just for enclosure only.  Instead I can get a new ext hdd. Not worth it. 
Anything cheaper?  And no to transcend. I had a nightmare with transcend RMA.  I stoped buying their products 

Suggest someother please


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> It's too costly. 2. 5k just for enclosure only.  Instead I can get a new ext hdd. Not worth it.
> Anything cheaper?  And no to transcend. I had a nightmare with transcend RMA.  I stoped buying their products
> 
> Suggest someother please



its risky getting these things online
best is to get an external drive or try your luck with a known local shop
online you may end up with a lemon and damage the drive(happened to my friend)
if it was 2.5inch,there would have been more options etc
3.5 is where it gets risky,expensive etc


----------

